# Raising 3 Baby Pigeons-Advice Please



## MDKatie (May 25, 2013)

Hi! My husband's coworker rescued 3 young baby pigeons from underneath a drawbridge. The bridge opened, knocking the nest down and stranding the babies on the platform. My husband brought them home because nobody else wanted to raise them. 

I have done some reading about raising pigeons, and unfortunately in our small town we could not find a pet store that carries Kaytee Exact Hand Raising formula, so we went got the Kaytee Exact Natural Cockatiel feed. I soak it in warm water, then blend it in the food processor until it's smooth. They are eating it well, but I noticed it's a good bit lower in protein than the Hand Raising formula, and also lower in fat. Will they do ok on this?

Also, how old do you think they are? We found them on Wednesday (5/22) and this picture is from that day. I'll get a current picture of them later when I feed them. I hate to wake them up because they are so loud! 

How long exactly should I feed them before I start weaning? And is it possible to hand rear them and still release them when they're grown? We've got other birds (wild birds, and chickens outside), so there will always be food around for them. Will they be able to lead a somewhat normal life?

I raised pigeons for a while when I was in high school, but they always raised their own young, so I really don't know much about raising them. I've raised a couple other song birds, but pigeons are different so far. 

Any advice or comments are greatly welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## MDKatie (May 25, 2013)

Here's a picture of the trio after feeding this evening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Must have been more than one nest, as pigeons normally have 2 eggs. Wonder what happened to the 4th baby. Thanks for saving them, and looks as though you are feeding them well. How are you feeding them. I would say they're about a week old. The food you are giving is probably a good substitute, but I would try to get the Kaytee online or in another pet shop if possible. 
This is how my pigeon keeping began. By rescuing 6 baby pigeons that were left abandoned after the porch they were nesting in was torn down. I learned that they would be a risk to be let free, as they learn most of what they know from their parents and flock, so we built a loft, and have added rescues since that time. They can however be released into a flock in a slow release, which takes time as you introduce them to a flock where they feed. The babies are kept in a cage during this process, and get to watch the other birds, and the others can get used to them. Some will learn and adjust this way and can eventually be released, but their chances are not as good as if they were raised in the wild by their own parents. Anyway, that wouldn't be for a couple of months from now, and you can come back then ask learn more about that. Good save! They are just the cutest.
And welcome to pigeon talk!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to pigeon Talk... and indeed, those babies are stunning.
Good job ! And thank you to your Husband for bringing them.


----------



## MDKatie (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Jay3 and Dima. I started off feeding them with a syringe, but once I realized they don't eat like other baby birds, I looked online and found a few other methods. I tried a syringe w/ the tip cut off and covered with the finger of a nitrile glove, but that tore too easily. So then I used the baggie method for a day or so. That was so messy and frustrating, then finally I saw on this forum someone mention using a balloon over the syringe instead of the glove. Genius! The balloon is stretchy and tough enough that it lasts and doesn't tear. Its' much easier for the babies having something more solid to feed from, and it's way cleaner for me. 

I've noticed sometimes their crop doesn't empty out fully before the next feeding. This happened last night to 2 of them, so I kept waiting and waiting. This morning (12 hours later) they still were a little puffy, but I fed them anyways because they acted starving. I massaged the crops, so maybe that will help. They're on a heating pad too, so they should be warm enough. 

I also thought it was weird there were 3 of them, but one is smaller so I thought maybe they just had a bonus egg. 

So I'll be feeding them for months?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good job!, they look to be about 10 days old, you can hand feed the formula for another week or so then start giving them defrosted peas and corn too if you want..when they feather out that is all they get and start transitioning over to a pigeon grain mix and play with the grains before feeding the peas to get them pecking at it..just like watching their parent bird eat..when they start picking them up it may take a bit for them to swallow some..when they do you are on your way..they should be eating on their own anywhere from 4 weeks of age or soon after..some handfed babies take longer to learn the eating skill. so you have them for at least two months before you decide to keep them as pets or release them with a soft release as they will be like pets at that point.


----------

